# Third Grade math problem



## roadmaster (7 Nov 2017)

Anyone See this math problem presented to third grader?

Janelle had fifteen marbles.She lost some.
How many marbles does Janelle have left?
The third grader placed a question mark in the spot for the answer.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Nov 2017)

Just tell the teacher that "she lost her marbles"


----------



## ojustaboo (7 Nov 2017)

Presuming some means more than one, she has between 0 and13 left. 
Presuming some doesn't mean all, she has between 1 and 13 left

But obviously a mistake by the question setter.


----------



## roadmaster (8 Nov 2017)

Children had been studying more than,or less than.
Correct answer was <15 (according to teachers)
In third grade,, I fear I would still be pondering this question.


----------



## ian_m (8 Nov 2017)

roadmaster said:


> Correct answer was <15 (according to teachers)


My son has had problems like this and answer is less than fifteen and greater than 1, 1 < X < 15. The greater than 1 comes about due to "How many marbles does Janelle have left?" of which zero is not a valid answer.


----------



## ojustaboo (8 Nov 2017)

I bet your son isn't 8 years old though, which is the age this question was set for.


----------

